# D&D General Is there a Duck humanoid species in dungeons and dragons?



## Shades of Eternity

I've had a request and before I dive in I'm just seeing if it has been done.


----------



## Alzrius

Shades of Eternity said:


> I've had a request and before I dive in I'm just seeing if it has been done.



Well, there's the shibaten, but they're a third-party race for Pathfinder 1E, so I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## Shades of Eternity

if there is none, i'm calling it the mallardlorians.


----------



## Vaalingrade

Shades of Eternity said:


> if there is none, i'm calling it the mallardlorians.



I got here as fast as I could, but was still beat to the punch. Well played.


----------



## Stormonu

Wasn't there a duck race for Runequest in Gloranthia?


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Stormonu said:


> Wasn't there a duck race for Runequest in Gloranthia?



Yes, indeed.


----------



## Dioltach

Favoured class: some kind of healer. A quack quack.


----------



## Davies

Shades of Eternity said:


> I've had a request and before I dive in I'm just seeing if it has been done.



Khanards, in _Arcanomicon: Tales of Arcana_.


----------



## MNblockhead

Seems like you could start with the Arakocra or Owlin race and swap talons with swim abilities. Give them a quick takeoff ability instead of silent flight. Etc.


----------



## Paul Farquhar

Why do you ask? Duck player race has a very strong association with Runequest. Enough so that D&D probably avoided is specifically to avoid allegations of ripping off a competitor.


----------



## Mecheon

Yeah, Runequest beat D&D to the punch so I'm not aware of any duck people that are D&D original

There is however the Gyerian from back in the Creature Catalog, who were chicken people. And that's close enough for some.


----------



## billd91

The Mallard has made its way into Dragonbane courtesy of its descent from Drakar och Demoner, which grew out of a Glorantha-inspired BRP game grown in Sweden.


----------



## Weiley31

Humblewood pretty much says that you can reflavor certain bird races as a Duck. So there ya go!


----------



## Dioltach

As long they have a bonus to Reflex saves. Something called "Dodge" or, I don't know ... "Duck"?

Also, they'd fit right in the art style from early AD&D where no-one wore trousers.


----------



## Stormonu

Dioltach said:


> As long they have a bonus to Reflex saves. Something called "Dodge" or, I don't know ... "Duck"?
> 
> Also, they'd fit right in the art style from early AD&D where no-one wore trousers.



Duck Dodgers?  …But only if they’re in the 23 1/2 Century…


----------



## Alzrius

Stormonu said:


> Duck Dodgers?  …But only if they’re in the 23 1/2 Century…



Because that's how you make it legally distinct from the original, which was set a century later.


----------



## Stormonu

Alzrius said:


> Because that's how you make it legally distinct from the original, which was set a century later.



It’s the nuTSR version 

(Thanks for keeping me straight, @Alzrius ) 

———-
On topic, I agree with using the Humblewood version!


----------



## John R Davis

And the new/old Swedish Rpg has a duck race.


----------



## Oofta

This idea is just daffy, I guess you could give the Ardlings from the playtest a gander.  Not sure they'd be all their quacked up to be. But I'll just duck out of this conversation now.


----------



## Richards

That was fowl, Oofta!

Johnathan


----------



## haakon1

Stormonu said:


> Wasn't there a duck race for Runequest in Gloranthia?



I think there maybe was a 3e conversion of this.


----------



## Lojaan

Halflings. They float.


----------



## Starfox

I wrote a duck race, the Shibaten, for Purple Duck Games. This is for Pathfinder 1.








						Shibaten of Porphyra - Purple Duck Games | Built From PFRPG OGC | Porphyra Classic | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Shibaten of Porphyra - From the darkest alley to the deepest jungle, the duck-folk of Porphyra take on all challenges in their own brave-faced




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Edit: This was very late in the Pathfinder 1 production cycle, which I am reminded of reading the review; lots and lots of obscure Pathfinder rules to deal with.


----------



## niklinna

Don't know if this fills your needs: Anaseidos by C. A. Berlitz


----------



## aco175

You need two sidekicks to count as one ration for the day.


----------



## Starfox

The joke in RQ used to be "I do like ducks, but the apple sauce is also important".


----------



## Joshua Randall

The Glorantha ducks have a 13th Age version via… 13th Age Glorantha.








						13th Age Glorantha - Chaosium | RuneQuest Classic | DriveThruRPG.com
					

13th Age Glorantha - Join us in Glorantha, Greg Stafford’s classic fantasy world ofrichly imagined cultures, ferocious combat, and collidin




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Voadam

From DMs Guild there is the pay what you want 1-page Duckfolk. 

Separately there is Ducks, A Playable Race (It says ducks, not humanoid ducks though ).


----------

